# What Kind of Exercises



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I am wanting to really get into exercising more, not because I'm fat or whatever (I'm not though), just to help with riding and stuff. I searched for an app my cousin used a long time ago and couldn't find it. But it was where you could do morning, afternoon, and evening workouts and choose like time, 5 or 10 min. morning workout, etc. And the app showed a computerized person doing the exercises. If you know that app let me know!

But I also found an app: "Daily Workouts". It has several options of what you'd like to work on: abs, cardio, arms, etc. I might get that but I'm wondering which ones I should work on as I'm unsure about a few. The options for what to work on are: Abs, Cardio, Arms, Legs, & Butt. 

Or does anyone have their own exercise routine they made up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

mucking stalls.. cheaper than a gym, and knocks money off my board.. works well for me..lol


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Riding is all about balance, and balance comes from core muscle strength. Look into Pilates or yoga, both are very good, and you can do them yourself without spending a dime.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love my Wii Fit.

And, as ginger said, best workout I've never paid for is mucking stalls. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

gingerscout said:


> mucking stalls.. cheaper than a gym, and knocks money off my board.. works well for me..lol


:lol:

I can start on that in April when we get our hogs and have to clean pens 2x a day! 


I will look into Pilates and yoga as well. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texas cowgurl (Oct 13, 2014)

I never stick with one workout, or I'll get bored. Also it's good for your body because your body gets used to the same thing...I have a gym membership $10 a year, but I know not everyone isn't that lucky.
Cardio, youtube is a good friend, 10 minute workouts on there and there is plenty of them! 
jogging, stretching, crunches, carrying a heavy western saddle (ugh lol) and mucking stalls. 
I like working out! PM for workouts or anything!


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

My personal workout routine is pretty simple and easy. 

I don't do any cardio; it has never proven any merit (scientifically), and why stress yourself out when steady, low-cardio workouts have greater benefit?! 

I walk about 3 miles a day (takes like a half hour), do about 30-50 pushups, 20 crunches, 15 side-crunches per side, and 10 leg-ups. Plus tons of stretching. 

Stretching is actually the most important part, because gradual stretches tear microscopic muscle fibers, and they are repaired stronger and more elastic. It also strengthens and tones the tendons and ligaments, makes them more supple, less stiff.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

disastercupcake said:


> My personal workout routine is pretty simple and easy.
> 
> I don't do any cardio; it has never proven any merit (scientifically), and why stress yourself out when steady, low-cardio workouts have greater benefit?!
> 
> ...


 Thank you! I will come up with a little routine. I can't really walk 3 miles but I at least walk from the barn to the house or to the pasture, etc. instead of getting on the 4Wheeler and driving some hundred feet. lol


----------



## rainrider04 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm not crazy about the gym (but I do love yoga). Mostly, I walk to stay fit. I have a stressful job and I can't handle adding a stressful workout to that. Walking is a very relaxing workout and you can do it during any season. I'll admit it; I'm one of those "mall walkers" during the really cold weeks! Sometimes I listen to audio books at the same time -- mostly on the subject of horses. So my riding really benefits two-fold.

Also, I try to really stretch out my muscles while grooming before I ride.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

disastercupcake said:


> Stretching is actually the most important part, because gradual stretches tear microscopic muscle fibers, and they are repaired stronger and more elastic. It also strengthens and tones the tendons and ligaments, makes them more supple, less stiff.


As I've gotten older, I find my tendons and ligaments don't work as well. Probably because I don't use them as much. :lol: But would stretches help to strengthen them?

I ask because now, if my knee is bent (like when you mount the horse) and is higher than my hip, I cannot straighten out my leg. Thus I rode less, it was harder, rode less, it was harder, and now don't ride at all. I'd like to ride without it hurting, so I think I have to stretch those tendons and ligaments again?


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Red Gate Farm said:


> As I've gotten older, I find my tendons and ligaments don't work as well. Probably because I don't use them as much. :lol: But would stretches help to strengthen them?
> 
> I ask because now, if my knee is bent (like when you mount the horse) and is higher than my hip, I cannot straighten out my leg. Thus I rode less, it was harder, rode less, it was harder, and now don't ride at all. I'd like to ride without it hurting, so I think I have to stretch those tendons and ligaments again?


I'm not a physical therapist or anything, just been active my whole life and I'm pretty into staying healthy- I am a Nutritionist.

So with that disclaimer, lol, when I want to stretch I think about the motions that I would like to easily perform on a daily basis, and I basically turn it into a stretch, if that makes sense. 

Getting into the saddle, you're bringing your knee closer to your chest, and straightening the leg. So while standing, bring your knee closer to your chest (bend at the waist), while keeping your legs straight. Go as far as you can before it hurts, and breathe deeply. As you breathe out slowly, really feel the stretch, and keep it for as long as you feel it's helping. 

I'm not a fan of timing stretches, your body and everyone else's is different as to the requirements needed to get therapeutic effect. I am a fan of physiological workouts and stretching, which basically means listen to your body. At least for me, when I hold a stretch there comes a point when the feeling of 'stretching' diminishes and going any farther hurts, so that is when I move on to the next stretch.


----------

